# fette biscottate



## arceri

Bonjour,
est-ce-que quelc'un/une peut me dir comme traduire en français le mot italienne "Fette biscottate"? "Pain- biscuit" il ne me plait pas. 
Merci.
Arceri


----------



## Calamitintin

_(En l'absence de forum fra-ita, permettez chers modos que je réponde )_
Fette, il me semble que ce sont les tranches. Donc ça ressemblerait fortement à des *biscottes* ce que tu nous demandes là. 
++
Cal


----------



## arceri

Merci Calamitintin,
en effet il s'agit de tranches de pain qiu on ètè mis a four et ressemblement au biscuits. Biscottes est le just mot?
Excuse-moi pour le français.
Ciao, Arceri


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

On dirait bien, oui, d'après les images :
Biscottes / Fette biscottate.

 (tant qu'un forum Fr_It n'existe pas, il faudrait poster dans le forum "Other Languages" en précisant dans le titre les langues impliquées)


----------



## tie-break

Je vous confirme que biscottes est le mot correct pour traduire "fette biscottate"


----------

